# Determining how big my pup will be



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ooh that's a big puppy.  

Desmond was only around 25-30 lbs at that age, but I don't remember how tall he was. He's 10 months now and is 50-55 lbs and 24 or 25" tall, though. It sounds like your pup still has a good bit of growing to do and may be on the larger side of standard poodles. But honestly I'm not sure how much more growing my own pup has to do, so I can't give you much input on how yours will grow.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Zulu just hit 40 lbs at 6 mths, and is 20-22 inches at the whither (just guessing) sounds like your boy is gonna be big!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

A big boy or a little on the heavy side.......


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Gorky was around 40 lbs or more at 4 months. He is now 8 1/2 months old and 70 lbs. I was told he has a way to go. I can't remember his height at that age, but he is now about 27" tall. I hope this helps you.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Are you sure thats not a mastiff puppy?


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

haha! Sometimes I think so, but he is really the right weight. I understand that if you double the weight at 4 months you will have the adult weight of your dog.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

The best way to tell is to look at his siblings and parents. That will give you a very accurate estimate on how big he will be. Generally speaking a dog will grow height wise until they are about 6 months then fill out till about a year old. So if he is already 50 pounds at 4.5 months and 20 inches tall i would say he'll get a few inches taller and get to past 60 pounds.

Also when i got Mister at 8 months he had reached his height and only gained about 5- 8 pounds. He topped out at 48.5 pounds and he is now 2 years old.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a female puppy that is 4 months old and she's gotta be around 25 pounds. You've got yourself a big puppy.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Gentry is 11 months old and weighs about 55 pounds and is 24" tall. I was told that he won't get any taller and really I can't see him gaining much more weigh-wise either.


----------



## BHH (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. 

I can't go by how big his parents are because when we got him at 16 weeks he was already almost as big as his dad. His mom was a bit bigger but the woman said he was the one of if not the largest of the pups. 

We wanted a large boy so it sounds like we got one.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

That's a nice, big boy you have there.  I wouldn't worry too much about weight, as long as you can still his feel his ribs. If not, you need to cut down on the amount of kibble he is getting.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow! Well, if you wanted big, you certainly will have big! Cute little....ummmm... maybe not the proper word...lol... guy. One problem though, I think you aught to be aware of... he doesn't have any eyes!! ound:
LOL LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW! Big boy!! Billy is 16-months old and is 55 lbs. Taffy is almost a year old and is 50 lbs. 

I didn't realize that Gorky was so big!! Ivy isn't that large, thank goodness. I don't remember the parents being really big either. We have pics of them. But then I don't know what their weights where either. I do know they had a little more weight on them than they should have.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Gorky said:


> Gorky was around 40 lbs or more at 4 months. He is now 8 1/2 months old and 70 lbs. I was told he has a way to go. I can't remember his height at that age, but he is now about 27" tall. I hope this helps you.


Wow! Gorky is certainly going to be a lot larger than his sister. Ivy is about 48 lbs now and 24 inches. Yep, Gorky is a big boy. You know, he doesn't look that big in the videos of him playing with the blue ball, funny how that is. BTW, those were great videos, I loved watching him play.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Spoospirit, the mother was 70 lbs and the father was 80lbs. I think Gorky was the large pup of the litter.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Jester's Mom, I know Gorky doesn't look that big in the video, but he is, especially when he is pulling on his lead. He is all muscle. We do exercise him alot. I think he will be good in agility and will be good as a therapy dog. My father passed away late September and Gorky was at the hospice the last few weeks. He was great and very gentle. We would like him to visit hospice as a therapy dog.


----------

